# Capoeira



## Icepick (Oct 28, 2001)

"This is a very acrobatic, very energetic Brazilian martial art."

But, a very lifeless discussion board.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 28, 2001)

Wasn't there a movie based on this art back in the 80's? Mathew Gedrick or something starred in it? They danced around sparring but never touched each other, (Kinda like some martial arts schools I know of) but in the end the kid used his skills to defeat the bad guys.

Maybe it's just me having flashbacks...


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 28, 2001)

Only the Strong (I think that's the title) came out in the 90's starring Mark Dacascos (sp?).  That what you're thinkin' of, Gou?

Cthulhu


----------



## Icepick (Oct 29, 2001)

How about Wesley Snipes in Blade?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 29, 2001)

Nah, it was during the breakdancing craze. It was a sort of crossover. It had that Gedrick fruit in it and he lived in a water tower on top of a building.

Blade was kewl but I didn't think it was capoeira. I thought he did some hard japanese style?


----------



## Icepick (Oct 29, 2001)

Check out that last big fight scene!  Wesley does some spinning kicks, and what looks to be "Jenga"(sp?).  I don't know what Snipes studies, but I'd be surprised if the fight choreographer didn't know some Capoiera.  Great martial art for movies!!  I think there was a guy that did a little in Van Damme's Street Fighter, but I wouldn't recommend sitting through that film just to see the Capoiera.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 29, 2001)

I _think_ Snipes studied either Shotokan, Shotokai, or Kyokushin.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 29, 2001)

Like I said, Blade was a great movie. Though I wonder what Style Traci Lords studied?
:moon:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Icepick _
> *How about Wesley Snipes in Blade? *



"The Mighty Quinn" with Denzel Washington has some nice capoeira. Very authentic-looking, to my eye at least. There was also some on Sesame Street (!).

I saw some people practicing the style once at a Modern Arnis seminar in Massachusetts. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Oct 29, 2001)

Life has evolved here.... on the Take Em Dough forum on the otherhand, its still a barren, lifeless void.



> _Originally posted by Icepick _
> *"This is a very acrobatic, very energetic Brazilian martial art."
> 
> But, a very lifeless discussion board. *


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2001)

Now Now, be nice. 

Word just hasn't gotten out to those Arts yet.  We're working on it.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 2, 2002)

capoeira is begining to pick up some poularity im seeing it more and more in movies and more books and videos are coming out and its really getting big around here at vanderbilt and i know there is a huge group out at berkley although it seems to attract the new age peace loving tree huging type if you know what i mean... its really an incredible cardio work out if you ever get the chance to take a class try it, its pretty fun... the music is a little irratating though


----------



## KumaSan (Mar 2, 2002)

One of my instructors also teaches some capoeira. I took an 'into' class once and it was actually pretty fun. Couldn't tell you much, it was only one class, but I enjoyed it and was tired as heck afterward.


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *I think Snipes studied either Shotokan, Shotokai, or Kyokushin.
> 
> Cthulhu *


 My understanding is that Master Snipes  holds black belt ranking in capoeira! At least that is what his website said. Sincerely, In Humility; Chicuce!


----------



## Kirk (Mar 5, 2002)

http://www.martialway.com/celebrities/snipes/wesley_snipes.htm

And for quite a lenghty list of celebrity m.a-ists:

http://www.martialway.com/celebrities/


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> * My understanding is that Master Snipes  holds black belt ranking in capoeira! At least that is what his website said. Sincerely, In Humility; Chicuce! *



I wonder if he has black students who call him _*"Master* Snipes?"_
:asian:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 5, 2002)

yes'um massa lol i was not aware that snipes was a master in anything???? and i knew he had studied caporia but was not aware of him having a black belt... i knew that he has a 3rd or 4th degree black belt in a form of karate but i dont remember what it was


----------



## white dragon (Mar 5, 2002)

On the Blade DVD there's a commentary track and Snipes talks a little about doing fight scenes and says he studies Capoeira, I know you've all said this but it's from the mouth of babes, so to speak. 

also Mark Dacascos does a little in Drive, but says that apart from having to learn it for Only The Strong he doesn't really practice it. 

If you want to see some more of it in general, go check out:

http://www.bilang.com/

loads of videos and explanations of how to do kicks etc, worth a few minutes. If you get the chance also check out Chloe Bruce, the free style tkd person, very, very good!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 5, 2002)

Watch the racial stuff folk.....thank you.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2002)

You can see some capoeira in The Mighty Quinn starring Denzel Washington.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Watch the racial stuff folk.....thank you. *



I said that to prove the point that sometimes calling people by these titles is foolish and should be done with caution.

I have a friend who is a proud black man who would I doubt would ever use the title "Master" with anyone. I don't blame him.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 5, 2002)

Hmmm.....  very interesting point.  I hadn't thought of it that way.

Matter of fact, I remember an older thread somewhere around here on a similar vein....

:asian:


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 Ok, i made a mistake on the spelling of my handle! Yet, Master Snipes can be called a master because he is 5th Dan in Goshin Do Karate. Not 4th or 3rd!  Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> 
> *yes'um massa lol i was not aware that snipes was a master in anything???? and i knew he had studied caporia but was not aware of him having a black belt... i knew that he has a 3rd or 4th degree black belt in a form of karate but i dont remember what it was *


 Anyway a 4th Dan is the rank of Master in some styles! Now being from the dirty south, i would like to ask you a question? Is this suppose to be a joke or are you just that crazy like the other's? Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 Gou, i truly do not understand your comment here! What does a proud black man have to do with the martial arts Master thing! Heck, i'am from the dirty south. Born and raised by my parents in the south. Southern baptist, and proud of it! Yet i was also raised in the big city  ( Los Angeles )!  I come from the city where the first sit-ins at the woolworth lunch counter started! I was even part of the movement at that time to end oppression in the city! I attended the local predominately black university in the city as did Dr. Ron McNair ( North Carolina A&T State University, Aggie Prieeede); although i have attended other universities in the U.S. and abroad! Bet you guess i'am chinese? Ok, just kidding! I can call him homs ( the mexican side of the family ( i have a couple of mexican uncles)), brother snipes, homeboy snipes, homeslice snipes, or what i prefer Master Wesley Snipes! Since he does carry the 5th Dan ranking. Yeah, and my last name ( the white side of the family).  So, i'am just as proud about being Black as your friend! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 6, 2002)

chiduce... sorry im used to a master being a 6th or higher of course all styles are different in their ranking so it really dont matter... and yes im just crazy lol


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> * Gou, i truly do not understand your comment here! *



My point is this. He says there is only one Master. His God. I say I won't call anyone master because I have none. Either reason, we both agree.


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> My point is this. He says there is only one Master. His God. I say I won't call anyone master because I have none. Either reason, we both agree. *


 Cool! I use Heavenly Father and Father God myself! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> 
> *chiduce... sorry im used to a master being a 6th or higher of course all styles are different in their ranking so it really dont matter... and yes im just crazy lol *


 Ok, it seems logical. Sincerely, In Humility, Chiduce!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Wasn't there a movie based on this art back in the 80's? Mathew Gedrick or something starred in it? They danced around sparring but never touched each other, (Kinda like some martial arts schools I know of) but in the end the kid used his skills to defeat the bad guys.
> 
> Maybe it's just me having flashbacks... *



The movie was called Rooftops.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Mar 17, 2002)

wasn't that a break dancing movie,you can see good caporiera in the movie only the strong with mark dacascos.
later
jay


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> 
> *wasn't that a break dancing movie,you can see good caporiera in the movie only the strong with mark dacascos.
> later
> jay *



Actually it was a movie about a faction of breakdancing caled kick fighting.  It didn't last long for some reason.


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.capoeiraandsamba.com/video.html


----------



## phlaw (Mar 24, 2003)

That movie in the 80's was called "Rooftops"


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2003)

I was flipping through G. Freyre, _The masters and the Slaves: A Study In the Development of Brazilian Civilization_, 2nd ed. (rev.), 1956, in a bookstore a few weeks back. It stated that Capoeira is of African origin and that its practitioners were very healthy. It gave a definition in a footnote:



> Capoeira is an untranslatable Brazilian term, signifying here an individual who engages in the athletic pastime of the same name, in which the participant, "armed with a razor or a knife, with rapid and characteristic gestures goes through the motions of criminal acts" (Lima and Barroso, Pequeno Dicionario Brasiliero da Lingua Potuguesa).


----------



## Zepp (Jun 28, 2003)

I went to watch a Capoeira class the other night.  I liked what I saw.  I'm going to start in the beginning class on Monday.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2003)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Zepp (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Let us know how it goes! *



Will do.  I'll start a new thread to talk about it.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 28, 2003)

Capoeira story:
http://www.sltrib.com/2003/Jan/01262003/sports/23531.asp


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2003)

The current (Oct. 2003) issue of Black Belt has an article on Capoeira. It has a fair amount of background info. on the art, though the pictures feature an attractive woman doing "cardio capoeira" and--perhaps it's just me--the pictures seem to focus on her crotch. It seems very suggestive and out-of-place for the article, sadly.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2003)

Threads merged.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 11, 2003)

anyone have any info about this style?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

Threads merged.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2003)

http://www.capoeira.com/planetcapoeira/index.jsp


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *I think Snipes studied either Shotokan, Shotokai, or Kyokushin.
> 
> Cthulhu *



Snipes primary art is Capoeira


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Like I said, Blade was a great movie. Though I wonder what Style Traci Lords studied?
> :moon: *



Traci Lords hold a 7th Degree Black Belt in Kama Sutra Te..


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2003)

The current (Nov. 2003) issue of Budo Intl. has an article on Capoeira.


----------



## Quick Sand (Nov 3, 2003)

I've wanted to try Capoeira ever since I watched "Only the Strong" about 6 or 7 years ago but it's not offered anywhere near me. Sad but true.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2003)

Capoeira article:
http://www.mooto.com/eng/webzine/news_view.asp?news_no=1002


----------



## Quick Sand (Dec 6, 2003)

Not a horrible article but not great either. Not the best use of english I've ever seen. Anyone else think "passional" is definitely not a word????


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2003)

It's a Korean site. Be forgiving!


----------



## Quick Sand (Dec 6, 2003)

Oops, sorry.  I didn't know where the sight was from. Understandable then.


----------



## Leo Daher (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Quick Sand _
> *Not a horrible article but not great either. Not the best use of english I've ever seen. Anyone else think "passional" is definitely not a word???? *




From Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary:

*pas·sion·al*: Of, relating to, or filled with passion.

So yes, it is a word.

BTW, it's _site_, as in _website_, not _sight_.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2003)

There is once again a brief demo. of capoeira in the current (Dec. 2003) issue of Budo International magazine .


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2004)

The movie "Blame it on Rio" (with Michael Caine) has a brief segment where they stop and watch a capoeira demonstration in the street.

Capoeira forum:
http://pub31.ezboard.com/bsacramentocapoeiraandsamba


----------



## NoSuchChick (Jan 4, 2004)

I am researching taking a Capoeira class.  I am in Southern NH, but would also travel to northern Massachusetts... I have found a few websites, and when I emailed to get info, I got no response.  It was amazing to me that some of the websites had NO contact or class information whatsoever, as if they were not interested in having new students (perhaps they just aren't.).

Hopefully I will get more info after the weekend.  Otherwise, if anyone knows of a reputable instructor in this area, please send me a private message.  

I would appreciate any info...

Best regards,

Jennifer


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jan 27, 2004)

Nestor Capoeira has a few good movies out involving the art.



THuNdeR_FoOT


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2004)

Capoeira stories:
http://www.inq7.net/mag/2004/jan/04/mag_1-1.htm
http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/news/local/8067870.htm
http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/7688833.htm
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/news/archive/2004/01/11/sports1338EST0291.DTL
http://www.tallahassee.com/mld/democrat/living/people/family/7801611.htm


----------



## loki09789 (Mar 11, 2004)

GouRonin said:
			
		

> Wasn't there a movie based on this art back in the 80's? Mathew Gedrick or something starred in it? They danced around sparring but never touched each other, (Kinda like some martial arts schools I know of) but in the end the kid used his skills to defeat the bad guys.
> 
> Maybe it's just me having flashbacks...



The movie was called ROOFTOPS, about homeless kids.  The street styles were related to Cap... when he got hooked up with a free meal at a Latin food rest..


----------



## loki09789 (Mar 11, 2004)

Akashiro Tamaya said:
			
		

> Snipes primary art is Capoeira



He looks more like a hard stylist/kickboxer in "Murder at 1600" and "Passenger 57"(or whatever the number was) as well as in Blade to a degree.  He did some stuff for a tv Martial Arts special around the time of the first Blade movie that featured alot of MA master class artists.  Not surprisingly, they were predominately from NYC and predominately black - which fights one of SNIPES' goals of trying to create a black action hero and role models for black kids.  I think it was/is a positive thing.  My son LOVES the movies and SNIPES.  Black, white or purple with pink pocka dots, I encourage my son to use SNIPES action roles as motivation and MA role model

He seems VERY athletic regardless of style because some of the FMA looking things were very fluid and dynamic.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Mar 13, 2004)

I agree. He's definately on the list as one of my role models... hehe. I've also been taking lessons in Capoeira. It is seriously helping to improve the other arts I study!!! Good gracious, and I thought I was flexbile due to Taekwondo... ha! These guys pull off some unbelieveable things, I'm definately enjoying myself!! I've since dropped down to only once a week unfortunately though, thats all the time I can spare... so many intriguing arts, and not enough time to study all of them!!!


----------



## kurobushi (Apr 25, 2004)

Yea, Wesley does train in Capoeira, he uses the Mea-Lua-De compasso in a few scenes in Passanger 57 and Some armadas in other movies (last spinning kick in Blade is called An Armada De Choape(sp?) I think) For screen presence though, he tends to use his harder styles of Karate. Not sure how they say he has a "black belt" in it,as it usually goes by Cords and I think The Double White Cord or Green/Yellow is the higest rank. Regardless, I'm not sure if he actively uses it besides a few pretty kicks or if he actively participates in Rodas and workshops, as it's not just about doing the moves, your rank also has to do with your knowledge of the songs and playing instruments. THing with most of the "screen Capoeira" is that the kicks are similar to other martial arts(The Armada = Spinning Heel Kick, Martelo =Roundhouse) , with the Exception of the Mea Lua de Compasso and Rabo de arraia, which are closer to being exclusive.

Good discussion on the art though. I will check out Rooftops (which it does indeed say the style is Capoeira) and I want to find some of Mestre Capoeira's movies. May have to get them offline. His books are awsome if you want to know more. Pikc up the Little Capoeira Book. Got a good training guide in it too. 

As for me, I just began practining in it about a month and still getting used to basics. It's awsome though, and is a good connection to my past.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 2, 2004)

Chiduce said:
			
		

> My understanding is that Master Snipes holds black belt ranking in capoeira! At least that is what his website said. Sincerely, In Humility; Chicuce!


As far as I know, Wesley Snipes is not a master in capoeira.  I can tell you this from first hand knowledge because Mr. Snipes was trained in capoeira for many years by my Master, Jelon Vieira of Grupo Capoeira Brasil.  Our belt system, or cord system as we call it, goes from white to black, black being a grand master.  Capoeira has many different cord systems depending on the group.  To become a grand master in our group is a lifetime of work, anywhere between 20 to 25 years.  And I know for certain, Mr. Snipes has not trained capoeira for that long.  Capoeira is still fairly young in the U.S.  My master, or Mestre in Portuguese, is widely known in the world of capoeira as the pioneer of capoeira in the U.S.  In 1975, he was the first capoeirista to bring capoeira to America.  He landed in New York, and set roots and began the first capoeira class.  Months after, Mestre Bira Almeida, also know as Mestre Acordeon, came to the U.S. and set roots in San Francisco.  If anyone is ever curious and would like to know more about the roots and history of capoeira, go to our website at capoeiratexas.com.  Or, feel free to ask.

Monitor Bigodinho
Grupo Capoeira Brasil


----------



## GAB (Aug 6, 2004)

It really sounds like an interesting MA, would like to purchase the book that is being talked about, is it available at the website that was posted, I tried to get into it but was unable. Thank you, G


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 6, 2004)

Which website is that?


----------



## GAB (Aug 7, 2004)

To: BIGODINHO
I received the information from you on another post site.
Went to the Wikipedia site on the net, quite a bit of information there.
Thanks again for your help. Regards, Gary


----------



## Shogun (Aug 7, 2004)

Wouldnt what most people consider a black belt (instructor grade) in capoeira be a 1st degree Blue belt? I thought that is the belt level where one can instruct....isnt it around 6-9 years of training?


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 8, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Wouldnt what most people consider a black belt (instructor grade) in capoeira be a 1st degree Blue belt? I thought that is the belt level where one can instruct....isnt it around 6-9 years of training?


That is correct to a certain degree.  In our group a blue cord is about the equivalent of a 2nd degree black belt in most other MA.  A blue and red is about a 1st degree.  In our cord system there are no 1st degree, 2nd degree, etc.  Mainly because we can stay at one cord level for an unspecified amount of time.  For example, I'm at a blue & red now and I may be at this level for about 3 to 4 years, depending on how my instructor feels I'm improving.  Because capoeira involves so many things besides the martial art, learning music, learning instruments, learning how to make some of the instruments, learning it's history, traveling, it's hard to really determine when your ready to move to the next level.  For example, I'm here in San Antonio, I can make my blue cord here, however, in order to make green, I have to travel to Brazil and receive it there when I ready to move up.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 8, 2004)

Bigodinho said:
			
		

> That is correct to a certain degree.  In our group a blue cord is about the equivalent of a 2nd degree black belt in most other MA.  A blue and red is about a 1st degree.  In our cord system there are no 1st degree, 2nd degree, etc.  Mainly because we can stay at one cord level for an unspecified amount of time.  For example, I'm at a blue & red now and I may be at this level for about 3 to 4 years, depending on how my instructor feels I'm improving.  Because capoeira involves so many things besides the martial art, learning music, learning instruments, learning how to make some of the instruments, learning it's history, traveling, it's hard to really determine when your ready to move to the next level.  For example, I'm here in San Antonio, I can make my blue cord here, however, in order to make green, I have to travel to Brazil and receive it there when I ready to move up.



Some Maestros from what I have seen, never trained, use White,Green,Yellow,Blue in the ranking cords, and depending upon what the ranker believes the color mix can vary. Also if there is a senior student who knows what (s)he knows and they start a sub group, to have training partner, they are then a teacher in this state of mind, yet not an instructor of the art, if that makes sense. For the senior would take them to see or bring in the Instructor to teach and review them.

:asian:


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 8, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Some Maestros from what I have seen, never trained, use White,Green,Yellow,Blue in the ranking cords, and depending upon what the ranker believes the color mix can vary. Also if there is a senior student who knows what (s)he knows and they start a sub group, to have training partner, they are then a teacher in this state of mind, yet not an instructor of the art, if that makes sense. For the senior would take them to see or bring in the Instructor to teach and review them.
> 
> :asian:


In our group the ranking structure is very similar to other martial arts, going from white to black, with the exception of maybe the blue & red cord.  If you'd like to see our rank structure, check out our website at www.capoeiratexas.com/cords.html

Black in our group is a master and takes about 20 to 25 years to acheive.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 29, 2004)

Is there a list of Capoeira groups in the USA? Capoeira isn't as well known and I have some friends inquiring....

  - Ceicei


----------



## Bigodinho (Nov 30, 2004)

If you go to www.capoeirista.com you can check a listing of schools by city, state, and country.  There is also a lot of good information about the art itself.  If you would like to know any information at all, please ask.  I'll be happy to answer any of your questions.


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 30, 2004)

Just curious, are the aerial acrobatics learned through training in class or outside through experimentation?  Thought I had seen mention of it previously in the thread, but I couldn't seem to locate it.

BTW, the vid clips on your group's site are awesome, Bigodinho.


----------



## Quick Sand (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm SUPER EXCITED right now. artyon: 

I got a job this summer in a city that has a Capoeira school and I'm REALLY hoping to be able to join it. 

I'm also really excited about the musical aspect of this art. I have a univeristy music degree and am curently doing a 2 year program to learn to fix woodwinds and brass and I plan to do that for a living so you might say that music is an important part of my life. . . . .


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 20, 2005)

Quick Sand said:
			
		

> I'm SUPER EXCITED right now. artyon:
> 
> I got a job this summer in a city that has a Capoeira school and I'm REALLY hoping to be able to join it.
> 
> I'm also really excited about the musical aspect of this art. I have a univeristy music degree and am curently doing a 2 year program to learn to fix woodwinds and brass and I plan to do that for a living so you might say that music is an important part of my life. . . . .


Congratulations!

  Let us know how it goes when you join!  I'm really curious to read along as you share your experiences!  

  When are you going this summer and what will you be doing with your job? Is it the musical instruments repair internship?

   - Ceicei


----------



## fraguas (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello, people

Sorry about my english (I'm brazilian).
"Capoeira" is not a untranslatable term, it means "low grass" in Tupi, a native south america language. The term came from the fact that the capoeira was played (that's it, we say "jogo de capoeira", that means "capoeira game" or "capoeira movement" and we say "jogar capoeira", that means "to play capoeria" instead "lutar capoeira", that means "to fight capoeira") in a very low posture because the slaves used to train after the work in the "senzala" (slave prison) that used to have a very low roof, you just coudn't to stay erect in there.

Later, in the 20th century, the capoeira developed to a more acrobatic dance/fight/game (what ever you want). Here in Brazil we have two main styles of capoeira, "Regional" and "Angola". "Angola" is the older, and it is said that it was brought from África (as the name says) and it's said that that style is more a dance than a fighting style, it is played very slowly, almost like a Tai chi Chuan, and very elegantly, demonstrating control and body conscious. "Regional" is newer than "Angola" and is more like a fighting style (high jumps and killer kicks), is very beatiful to watch a "jogo numa roda de capeira regional" (the game (movements) in a capoeira circle (kind of a improvised dojo, made by people surrounding the players/fighter/capoeras)). The two players kicks very, very fast, jump very highly performing mortals, back-flips and impossible contorsions until some other person in the "roda de capoeira" ask for the game (literal translation of "pedir o jogo", that means, to sign that he is about to substitute some fighter/player in the fight/game). All that happening at the sound of "pandeiro" (brazilian tambourine) and the "berimbau" (a kind of a bow with a resonance box atached to it, very weird for foreigners, indeed).

Ah, the music. The music on capoeira is 80% of the art. The music tells the rhythm of the fight, a very briliant didactic from our art ( I'm not a capoeira player, I study bujinkan budo taijutsu, I'm just talking as a brazilian). You see, to fight is something very similar to the dance, you need rhythm, some times your rhythm and some times the opponent rhythm. You need to understand the rhythm of the fight in order to reach victory, read the "tao of jeet kune do" for example and you will see what I trying to say.

In resume, capoeira is a fighting system and a dance style. But, more important than anything, capoeira is a very beatiful cultural aspect of my country. You must come, enjoy our sun, our beaches and mountains, our happy people, our nature and to watch a trully "roda de capoeira" (capoeira circle) at the street in a sunny weekend, having a cold beer and betwen your friends to understand how beautiful the capoeria is. Be my guest.

Ninpo Ikkan
Gustavo


----------



## arnisador (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow, thanks for that info.! I never knew what the term actually meant.


----------



## Quick Sand (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, fragus, thanks for the invite and the great post.   :asian:    I can only hope that I have that opportunity to visit Brazil some day. 

Ceicei, yeah, I'm moving there at the beginning of May do to a 4 month internship repairing instruments at a store. I'll keep you posted about the club. I'm actually heading down this weekend to look for a place to live so I'm going to try and stop in at the school at watch a roda. I know they have one every Saturday.

I think this club might be "Regional" style but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## fraguas (Mar 24, 2005)

That's great, quick sand

If you come to Belo Horizonte, visit my dojo. It is in the "grupo ginga" of capoeira at avenue Nossa Senhora do Carmo, 123. That's it, I train ninjutsu at a  capoeira academy. It'll be such a pleasure receive you there.


----------



## Quick Sand (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey,

I went to the roda at the club on Satuday and it was AMAZING !!!!  It's definitely Capoeira Regional. It went on for over an hour and I jaw was on the floor for most of it. I can't wait until I move there in a month and can start to learn myself.

Also, I just saw Ocean's Twelve last night. Anyone else catch the capoeira "camio" in that movie? Knight Fox uses it.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2005)

I picked up a capoeira book yesterday:*Learning Capoeira: Lessons In Cunning From An Afro-Brazilian Art* by Greg Downey

 It's an academic study, not a martial arts book per se--an ethnographic study by an anthropologist--but the author is a practitioner and does discuss some of his own experiences.

  Here's the author's homepage:
http://www.nd.edu/~gdowney/

  Note the following article:
 "The Information Economy in No-Holds-Barred Fighting." In Melissa Fisher and Greg Downey, eds. Frontiers of Capital: Ethnographic Reflections on the New Economy.


----------



## Quick Sand (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey, I was looking at that book online, not too long ago. Let us know how it is. 

I picked up Nestor Capoeira's "The Little Capoeira Book" revised edition instead for my first purchase but I'm sure I'll be looking to pick up more reading material in the future.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 15, 2005)

We were recently having a bit of a discussion involving some Capoeira in one of the other threads.  I hadn't found this thread, didnt' know there had been a discussion going already.  Love to continue the discussion if anyone has anything to say.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd love to hear some stories about people using capoeira for self-defense! I know it can be done, but I've never seen it. The sequences in the movie "The Mighty Quinn" were fairly convincing, though!


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quick Sand said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I went to the roda at the club on Satuday and it was AMAZING !!!! It's definitely Capoeira Regional. It went on for over an hour and I jaw was on the floor for most of it. I can't wait until I move there in a month and can start to learn myself.


 Quick Sand,

 I suppose you've moved there by now.  Have you started Capoeira and how is it going with your training?

 - Ceicei


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 17, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'd love to hear some stories about people using capoeira for self-defense! I know it can be done, but I've never seen it. The sequences in the movie "The Mighty Quinn" were fairly convincing, though!


Well, I have not used capoeira to defend myself, nor have I witnessed anyone else do it, tho I have seen some rough rodas.  I do have some thoughts on it, tho, and my opinions are based on about 7-8 years of obsessive training in capoeira, and a martial arts career of about 21 years.

First, I think it is important to distinguish between the "fight" of capoeira and the "game" of capoeira.

The game is what is played in the roda.  This is where capoeiristas are able to bring out their best moves and be creative.  While the game can be quite rough and even dangerous, it is still done with respect (or at least should be) so it is understood that much of what is done is meant to develop the physical dialoge between the players.  This is not often the same as what would be done in a fight.

The Fight of capoeira is what would be used in a real street fight or self defense situation.  Much of the acrobatics and such that make capoeira so unusual and beautiful would be eliminated under these circumstances.  I think capoeira has some unusual techniques that could be quite useful on the street.  Examples are the kick known as the Meia Lua de Compasso, as well as the groundwork and other footwork that the art uses.  I think these techniques can be useful and can catch an opponent by surprise if he has never seen capoeira before.  This surprise is what gives capoeira its strength.  

Much of what makes a great capoeira game has no place on the street.  It would get you killed.  I suspect a fight on the street involving a capoeirista may look fairly similar to a fight involving another kind of martial artist.  There may be some techniques that are uniquely capoeira, but I would be surprised to see any deliberate "ginga" or acrobatics.  It would probably be brutal and nasty and rather ugly, like most fighting.


----------



## mantis (Oct 18, 2005)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> Only the Strong (I think that's the title) came out in the 90's starring Mark Dacascos (sp?).  That what you're thinkin' of, Gou?
> 
> Cthulhu


 thank you for telling us about the movie
 I actually got it and just finished watching it
 it's pretty good martial art exhibition
 capoeira looks very cool


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2005)

Check out "The Mighty Quinn" with Denzel Washington for some good Capoeira in action. It comes on TV occasionally.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 20, 2005)

The school in which I used to train is having its annual Batizato/Graduation/Promotions ceremony.  Anyone in the San Francisco area who might be interested, come on by.
[size=+1][/size] 
[size=+1][/size] 
[size=+1]*EVENT ANNOUNCEMENT*[/size]




[size=+1]*ABADÁ-Capoeira San Francisco Announces*[/size]​[size=+2]*Jogos 2005 Capoeira Competition and Batizado*[/size]​_Events will benefit ACSF's free youth programs                                                  _​[size=-3][/size]
[size=-3]*When:   *Adult/Teen Batizado Saturday, November 5th 2:00-4:00pm[/size]
[size=-3]        Adult/Teen Jogos Competition Saturday, November 5th 6:00-9:00pm[/size]
[size=-3]        Kids' Jogos Competition Sunday, November 6th 12:00-2:00pm[/size]
[size=-3]
[/size]
[size=-3]*Where:*  ABADÁ-Capoeira San Francisco's Brazilian Arts Center[/size]
[size=-3]        3221 22nd Street (at Mission Street)[/size]
[size=-3]        San Francisco, California 94110[/size]
[size=-3]
[/size]
[size=-3]*Contact:*        Sara Breselor, Programs Manager, (415) 206-0650,[/size][size=-3] info@abada.org[/size]
[size=-3]
[/size]
[size=-3]*Tickets:*        $10 @door per event, 2 events $15, 3 events $20, $5 for Seniors & Youth 5-18.[/size]
[size=-3]
[/size]
[size=-3]*What:*   ABADÁ-Capoeira San Francisco (ACSF) is hosting its bi-annual In-House capoeira competition for Kids, Teens, and Adults in conjunction with its annual Adult & Teen Batizado ceremony.[/size]
[size=-3]
[/size]
[size=-3]*The Competitions will benefit*_ The* R*eaching* A*ll* Y*outh Project_, a program at ACSF that offers free and reduced-price classes to youth aged 5-19 from low-income families. Youth and adult capoeira students are raising money for The RAY Project by enlisting sponsors to support their participation in the competition. Every competitor has committed to raising at least $100 (or more!) for_ The RAY Project._[/size]
[size=-1]
[/size]
[size=-1]*ACSF is honored to bring special guest Mestre Camisa* to Jogos 2005. Mestre Camisa was a student of the legendary Mestre Bimba and is a living part of capoeira's rich history. Mestre Camisa will teach a series of Master Workshops at ACSF's Brazilian Arts Center (November 1st-4th) and share his vast knowledge with students and audiences from the Bay Area and beyond. A 40-year veteran of capoeira, Mestre Camisa is considered to be one of the most prominent figures in the development and preservation of capoeira. He founded the ABADÁ-Capoeira Foundation, based in Rio de Janeiro, in 1988. Under his direction, the Foundation has become the world's largest capoeira organization, represented in over 20 countries, with over 40,000 members. Mestre Camisa's extreme talent and agility have gained him worldwide recognition, and his extensive work to gain respect and recognition for capoeira as an art and a sport, within Brazil and internationally, have earned Mestre Camisa his status as a living legend[/size]


----------



## arnisador (Nov 5, 2005)

The latest issue of Black Belt has an article discussing Charlize Theron's training in this art for the upcoming "Aeon Flux" movie.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 6, 2005)

I believe Milla Jovovich studied it as well for her role in Resident Evil: Apocolypse.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2005)

I saw that movie (I'm embarrassed to say), but don't recall recognizing any capoeira in it.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 6, 2005)

There's a weapons style of Capoeira too, might be where the extending baton work came from.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 6, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> There's a weapons style of Capoeira too, might be where the extending baton work came from.


 
There is a stick and machete dance called "maculele", that is descendant from the slaves' work in the sugarcane fields.  Not everyone agrees with me but I believe its origins lie with the African fighting arts.  It has always been considered separate from capoeira, tho many capoeira schools also teach maculele.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> The latest issue of Black Belt has an article discussing Charlize Theron's training in this art for the upcoming "Aeon Flux" movie.


 
I did see that article.  I have a hard time watching that kind of thing in a movie, 'cause I can usually see thru the filmatography.  Sometimes it's not such a good thing when you know too much.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2005)

I've never seen any weapons work in capoeira! Please, say more about it! Is it like garrote?


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I've never seen any weapons work in capoeira! Please, say more about it! Is it like garrote?


 
There are stories of capoeiristas fighting with razor blades held in their toes. other that that and maculele, i do not believe there is a full weapons art.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2005)

I've heard of Sikaran practitioners doing that with sharpened coins. I don't know if it's true!


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 7, 2005)

The weapons stuff I've seen is like this. Footwork is Capoeira, Weapons work is basic arnis (I say that because I only know basic arnis estrella)


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 7, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> The weapons stuff I've seen is like this. Footwork is Capoeira, Weapons work is basic arnis (I say that because I only know basic arnis estrella)


 
well, maculele is done as a playful, energetic, rhythmic dance within a circle, where two players use either sticks, or machetes that they smack together, all done according to the drum beat that sets the pace of the dance.  Players use unusual improvised and acrobatic moves within the dance that could be mistaken for capoeira. 

It is not played with aggression, however.  it is clearly a playful dance.  The sticks or machetes are not used in attacks on each other, but rather are timed so that the players cooperatively strike each other's weapon on a particular drum beat.

Since it is done in a circle like capoeira, and has a similar element of music and playfulness, it is understandable that someone might mistake it for a part of capoeira.

Personally, I believe the dance developed from African stick and machete fighting techniques.  The slaves who were brought to Brazil brought many aspects of their culture that got mixed into new things like capoeira and maculele.  I believe this probably evolved as a way to practice some striking techniques with the weapons, but keep the intent of the practice hidden from the slave owners.  In this way, it is very similar to capoeira.  The fight is hidden as a game and a dance.

While maculele doesn't practice specific attacks against people, it could still act as a way to practice basic striking techniques.  And of course, maculele from 300 years ago was probably very different from maculele done today...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2005)

Saw this book at Borders today:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1556436017
Capoeira : The Jogo de Angola from Luanda to Cyberspace

It's academic (no pictures to speak of). Found this on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/158394141X
Capoeira Conditioning : How to Build Strength, Agility, and Cardiovascular Fitness Using Capoeira Movements


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 10, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Saw this book at Borders today:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1556436017
> Capoeira : The Jogo de Angola from Luanda to Cyberspace
> 
> ...


 
Fifteen years ago there were maybe two or so books in English about capoeira.  I see the library is growing, along with the art's popularity.

The growth brings both good and bad.  When I started capoeira in 1990, most people, including most martial artists, hadn't even heard of it.  I kind of liked that low profile.  I liked doing something that nobody else even knew about.

But it has grown tremendously, both for good and for bad.  
I hate the Mazda commercial "zoom zoom zoom".  That was taken from a capoeira song.  The line from the song is actually "zoom zoom zoom, capoeira mata um" translating as "capoeira can kill".

Anyway, progress marches on, hopefully the good outweighs the bad.  It will be interesting to see how capoeira grows in the next decade.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

Quick Sand said:
			
		

> I went to the roda at the club on Satuday and it was AMAZING !!!! It's definitely Capoeira Regional. It went on for over an hour and I jaw was on the floor for most of it. I can't wait until I move there in a month and can start to learn myself.


 
How about an update?


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 18, 2005)

I know that everyone might groan when I mention the name of "Jean Claude Van Damm," but in one of his movies, "The Quest," there is a fellow using Capoeira.  Pretty flashy fighting, and the fight against the Chinese guy in the ring was an entertaining display.  

I think there was also one such fighter in "Bloodsport" as well, the guy who gets his leg broken by Chong Li.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2005)

This has turned into a serious thread! Maybe a mod. can remove the laughing icon that goes with it?


----------



## James Kovacich (Nov 19, 2005)

I apss by this scholl all the time. They've been in buisness for years but stepped inside although I considered sending my daughter (who is a dancer) there when she was younger to help spark a greater interest in the arts.
http://www.capoeirasj.com/


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 19, 2005)

akja said:
			
		

> I apss by this scholl all the time. They've been in buisness for years but stepped inside although I considered sending my daughter (who is a dancer) there when she was younger to help spark a greater interest in the arts.
> http://www.capoeirasj.com/


 
Yes, Wagner has been around for a good deal of time.  I have seen him and his students play.  Their style is somewhat different from ours, but I think they are good.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 4, 2006)

There was a brief capoeira demo. during the musical guest segment at the end of Thursday's Tonight Show with Jay Leno.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 4, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> There was a brief capoeira demo. during the musical guest segment at the end of Thursday's Tonight Show with Jay Leno.


 
Sorry I missed it.  Any idea who they were?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2006)

No, they were basically background dancers for will.i.am (of the Black Eyed Peas) and Sergio Mendes (of Brazil). They came out in the middle of the song for a "capoeira solo" (if you will), then left.


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Feb 16, 2006)

I would love for someone to check out my essay on the musical aspects of capoeira

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30899&highlight=capoeira


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2007)

A bit of capoeira is performed in the otherwise highly forgettable _Date Movie_, by Fred Willard's stunt double.


----------



## qi-tah (Jun 1, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> But it has grown tremendously, both for good and for bad.
> *I hate the Mazda commercial "zoom zoom zoom".* That was taken from a capoeira song. The line from the song is actually "zoom zoom zoom, capoeira mata um" translating as "capoeira can kill".


 
Well, i'm glad i'm not the only one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can remember playing to that in the Roda - memories i didn't want to get messed up with some stupid car ad!

I can't believe that no-one has mentioned that arcade and PS game Tekken, the one that had the Capoiera character in it? That was my first visual intro to the art. I think there is another game as well that is totally Capoeira, called "Capoeira Fighter".
Also, i think Tom Cruise did some Capoeira training for the movie Mission Impossible 2.

I miss Capoiera... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my knees just won't take it anymore.


----------



## MingTheMerciless (Aug 11, 2007)

I am think of crosstraining capoeira with Boxing , Jkd/Kali and BJJ because I want to buffer up my kicking technique . http://www.tkmt.ca/class.html and this is the place where I practice my martial art weekly



arnisador said:


> A bit of capoeira is performed in the otherwise highly forgettable _Date Movie_, by Fred Willard's stunt double.



And "meet the focker" , well it the same anyway and also dun forget "Tom Yum Goon" by Tony Jaa


----------



## arnisador (Aug 14, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Saw this book at Borders today:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1556436017
> Capoeira : The Jogo de Angola from Luanda to Cyberspace



There's now a Volume II of this:
http://www.amazon.com/Capoeira-Jogo-Angola-Luanda-Cyberspace/dp/1583941835


----------



## Axe_KO (Aug 26, 2007)

Capoeira i dont like it for its to fancy its more like a  show than a martal art for how could u win a fight if all your doing is jumping and fliping  anywaz thats my though


----------



## onibaku (Sep 24, 2007)

capoeira's matches are like slow motion fights. but it has good kicking techniques. recommended for those who want to mix dancing with martial arts


----------



## Thunder Foot (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice, a Capoeira discussion. i wonder what grupo some of you belong to.


----------



## Chitmunk (Jul 29, 2008)

unfortunately I cannot remember off the top of my head what primary style master Snipes uses, but it is definitely not Capoeira, though it is possible he has done some cross training in it.  I do know that his primary art is a Japanese art.  Many arts use spinning manuvers. So just because you saw some spin kicks does not mean that he is using Capoeira.  (okay totally didn't mean to sound that agressive, sorry about that)  I find that Capo. has a very interesting history being that it was created to facilitate practice in the fighting arts without the captors of the brazilian people knowing... that's why it is taught as a dance.  I am so going to train in it myself if I ever find a reputable school and the time to devote to it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 29, 2008)

Chitmunk said:


> unfortunately I cannot remember off the top of my head what primary style master Snipes uses, but it is definitely not Capoeira, though it is possible he has done some cross training in it. I do know that his primary art is a Japanese art. Many arts use spinning manuvers. So just because you saw some spin kicks does not mean that he is using Capoeira. (okay totally didn't mean to sound that agressive, sorry about that)


 
I believe Mr. Snipes has a solid background in Shotokan karate, as well as a solid background in capoeira.  He trained in New York City for a number of years under Mestre Jelon Viera, who has taught there since the 1970s.  I believe Mr. Snipes is well past the beginner stage in the art, and is fairly accomplished.  I have noted very specific capoeira technique in his movies, specifically the Blade series.  Some of them are brief and quick, and done with an odd camera angle and quick editing so if you don't know what it is you might miss it altogether.  But it is definitely in there, alongside material from his shotokan and possibly other sources.



> I find that Capo. has a very interesting history being that it was created to facilitate practice in the fighting arts without the captors of the brazilian people knowing... that's why it is taught as a dance. I am so going to train in it myself if I ever find a reputable school and the time to devote to it.


 
This is really probably a myth.  In reality, the African people simply had a very different social organization in their cultures, compared to the Europeans.  Rhythm and music and a sense of dance are much more prevalent among the African tribal people who were brought as slaves to Brazil.  It permeated every aspect of their lives, and was not specifically infused into capoeira in order to disguise it.  The art is not taught as a dance, altho the rhythm and music and dancelike elements of the art are definitely part of the whole picture.  If you ever see a good capoeira class, it is very clearly a martial method, even tho it can be playful, and would not be described as a "dance class".


----------



## Chitmunk (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess I stand corrected...


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 30, 2008)

Chitmunk said:


> I guess I stand corrected...


 

No worries.  It's an art that not many people really know much about.  Until recently, there has been little academic works on the art, at least in the US and in English.  Many of the historical records in Brazil from the slave times were deliberately destroyed, so it's been a tough road for those who wished to research subjects like this.  So a certain amount of mythology sort of builds up around the art and people tend to misunderstand what it is and how it developed.  I've been fortunate to study under a very good teacher with very strong connections to the capoeira world in Brazil.  That's given me an insider's perspective that not everyone would have.  I've also read every book in English that I can find about it, some of which are better, others worse, than the others.  But that helps to put the pieces in place and some pretty good work has been done recently to uncover the history surrounding this art.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 5, 2008)

*Dance Review*
*  Energizing Modern Dance With a Martial-Arts Kick*




> DanceBrazil, which performed at Central Park SummerStage on Friday evening, has been trained to deliver capoeira: the Afro-Brazilian genre, originally developed by slaves, in which dance meets martial arts. Since this meant that 10 good-looking and exceptionally fit men in white trousers, their smooth chests usually bare, delivered a display of agility and acrobatics to largely percussive Afro-Brazilian music, it is scarcely surprising that there were ecstatic screams and eager applause from the thronged audience. (The company also included one woman, but although she earned applause, she wasn&#8217;t central to the experience.)
> 
> What was often in doubt, though, was whether all of this was interesting as dance.


----------

